# Video- say hello to Vino!



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We just got Vino so Foxie could have a friend. Here's a Vid of their first warming up interaction

http://www.youtube.com/user/christopherabm#p/a/u/0/U8fX0ZSORns


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new dog.... sorry, I don't see a vid.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

He posted one in the other thread. Here is his Youtube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/christopherabm

I'm guessing Vino 011 was the introduction video. I may have to watch all the videos


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw your video on the other thread! TOO cute!!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

here we go, added it now in my original thread


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG I want to eat him up!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link.
How old is Foxie?


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

foxie is 2.5 years old


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

So cute!!

Foxie looks so confused at some points .

And, the music suited Vino during the first part for sure!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice......Congrats on your new little dude...


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

great vid. it kind of gives me a glimpse into my future if I were able to convince my wife to get a 2nd V as Foxie is the same age as our male V (with just as much excess neck skin) ;D.

I love the way (at the begining of the vid) Foxie watches Vino bounce around then looks into the camea as if to say ... "what is this crazy new wind up toy"


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it just me or is Foxie looking like "that thing is not here to stay right?" Ha! so funny. My viz is 18 month old and I would love to get another, but I think she would be so jealous, she would certainly struggle to share her toys! They are such big babies. Lovely video, beautiful dogs.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and great videos must say Foxie looks disgusted at 'that small thing trying to pinch his toys' and I've forgot just how much excess skin they have as pups, V cute V's


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, Foxie does look a bit wary...Congrats, they are beautiful.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

He is so adorable. I love all the excess skin. I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

foxie is warming up to him lately but i donno if i am. Its a love/hate relationship right now. I think i forgot the joys of raising a puppy. He is a biting peeing machine on legs... AHH!!!


----------

